# RIP Gabe



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

The old man passed away last night. He was 3 years old.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am SO sorry for your loss! I bet Gabe had a good life. Just remeber that he iis under Rainbow Bridge and you gave him a good quality and quaninty of life.




I am sssssssssssssoooooooooooo sorry  :'(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

